# RIP Norman Bailey



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Here is a tribute to the great Norman Bailey who died on the 15th September, aged 88.

https://www.theguardian.com/music/2021/sep/22/norman-bailey-obituary


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Bailey seems to have been a superb singer whom I simply haven't heard enough of. I don't recall anyone here mentioning him.

Here's a beautiful rendering of "Wotan's farewell" in English. Maybe the poor recording is responsible for the fact that I can't understand a word of it. I'm sure that in real life the man produced consonants as well as vowels.


----------



## 1846 (Sep 1, 2021)

He sings the title role in the Solti recording of _The Flying Dutchman._ Highly competent, well-regarded singer.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I have him in Solti's Dutchman and first Meistersinger and love them.
Thank you Maestro Bailey :tiphat: :angel:


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> Bailey seems to have been a superb singer whom I simply haven't heard enough of. I don't recall anyone here mentioning him.


Then you haven't been paying sufficient attention to my posts 

BTW, he did Wotan's farewell which is included with Klemperer's Walkure act 1.


----------



## Pure Fool (Jul 30, 2018)

Rest In Peace, Great One. I love his performance as Wotan in Goodall's Ring.


----------

